# INSURANCE



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have very good insurance, however, my company does not do RIDESHARE, where is everyone getting insurance, and are there any RIDESHARE ONLY companies out there?
How much are you paying?

Thank you,

DW


----------



## darbster (Apr 20, 2017)

I get mine through geico. $80 a month for full coverage commercial drivers insurance on a 2009 Toyota Corolla. Covers everything whether I'm logged into the app or not.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

If you shop around you'll probably find that a company (I have Erie) that offers a rideshare rider is cheaper all things considered than your present company + separate rideshare insurance. I pay an additional $11 a month for it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I went to the hub in Daly City yesterday and there was a Farmers Insurance agent there at a table. Sat with her for a while to ask her questions. She even emailed me a quote that I'm probably going to sign up for.

She did admit that even though they offer rideshare insurance, not all of their agents understand it.


----------

